# Dairy Goat Anatomy question



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

what does "high in the escutcheon" mean? I know what the escutcheon is, but not sure on what is ideal. Can someone post pics of examples of high and low and what is generally acceptable?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

High escutcheon just means that the distance between the space at the top is short and close to the vulva in a doe


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Yep. It's from the very top of the udder (from rear view) to the vulva. 'High in the escutcheon' means that it's a very small space. To be low would mean that it's a pretty wide space. There was a really good example in the latest Dairy Goat Journal magazine. It finally made sense to me! :roll: 

I'll see if I can find some pics for ya'....


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for looking for pics, like I said I know what it is I am just unsure what high and low look like.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Okay, I just found some pics for ya!


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Very nice pics Lost Prairie! The low escutcheon is an excellent example. 

Here is another really good example of a high escutcheon. http://www.saadagoats.com/goats.cfm?s=1&id=90 You can see in the rear picture that it's probably only a width of three or four fingers between the top of the udder and the vulva (depending on how big your hands are).

With a low escutcheon, you could probably fit 5-6 (or more) fingers in the space...


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Nice pics! :thumb: All I can say in WOW that doe has a nice udder!!!! :drool:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

I know.... I LOVE her!! Someday I'm going to have to get a buckling and a doeling from her.... :greengrin:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey Caitlyn, you'd better get a reservation on them NOW. LOL. 
I contacted Saada the other day, they don't have many reservations left, and none on Pekah who was my first choice.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Do you know if they have any reservations still available on their FF's? I really want to put a doeling reservation down on Bacardi "O". I like her full sister... I'll try and get a Pekah kid next year....


----------



## Devin (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, that does help! 

Ps: that IS a really nice udder!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Is this what you mean?


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Lost Prairie, how can you tell on a goat that has never been bred?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Dreamchaser said:


> Lost Prairie, how can you tell on a goat that has never been bred?


You look at the area between the vulva and the "peak" of where her hind legs separate .....the first pic above shows a doeling with a high escution.

Beautiful udders on those girls :drool:


----------

